# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW June 2015 - Elly

## Amy

Contrats, Elly, I look forward to learning more about you!

_Week 1, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please._

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

Congrats, Elly!  :Smile:

----------


## Xavier

Yeah! Can't wait for her to reply!

----------


## elly

Yay, This was unexpected, considering I only have kept one kind of frog!

1. I was fascinated with aquariums and terrariums as a kid, although my aquarium set ups weren't that great. I was that kid that used to hang out in Wal-Mart's fish department.

2. I keep many kinds of plants and herbs, (though it seems sometimes bad stuff happens to my most favorite for some reason.) I have tea bushes, black ornamental peppers that I try to re-grow from seed every year. Lots of stuff. I have gallons of blueberries to pick right now, but I'm waiting til' it gets cooler.

3. I like finding out which weeds in my area are edible, or at the very least their names and any history behind them. (violet leaves are pretty good in spinach salads and daylilly flowers taste a bit like squash.)

4. Pizza and ice cream would be great, but I can't handle milk. Sushi and curry are good. I mostly live on stir-fry.

5. The majority of stuff in my closet is purple, blue, or black. I don't mean to pick only those colors but I'm attracted to them.

6. I write. But very, very slowly.

7. I like having an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000 going in the background when I'm doing chores.

8. I work in a vaccuum shop, but it feels like most of what I do is work on my own yard.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, irThumper, LilyPad

----------


## Amy

You do not have to own many types of frogs to be a valuable part of the forum  :Wink: 

On photo week, you'll have to share pics of your herb garden!  Now you make me want to try my day lilies when they pop lol.

----------

irThumper

----------


## elly

Edit: Aw, thanks.  :Smile: 

Alright, though right now most of them have a single herb taking over. Just a huge patch of lemon balm or mint.

Also, be sure you have daylilies (Hemocalis), not ordinary lilies (like Easter or stargazer) because those are poisonous. I've even read to be cautious using some of the new cultivars.

But still with the right kind of lily, the buds are pretty good fried and put on salad.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Xavier

Do you have any pictures of the salad?

----------


## elly

No, I ate it all.  :Smile:  
And that was last year, so...

----------


## Amy

_Week 2, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on week 1, let us hear about them frogs!_

----------


## elly

I tried to raise a couple of toadpoles when I was a kid, but they didn't live. I used to gather all the small toads I could find, then release them.

American Green Tree frogs were around too, but it was pretty rare to see one. I'd never even seen a gray tree frog until 2013, when I saw three, one after the other. The last one was dehydrated and wandering through my aunt's house. I gave it some bottled water to soak in, then let it go. That was the one that made me finally decide to go get a White's. 

There's a blog called Sticky Frogs that influenced me into getting one of those. After I learned that White's were tolerant of a wide temperature range and could be handled a bit I decided they were probably the best frog for me. (And after I got my first one I kept getting fooled into thinking he was probably dead when he was just sleeping. Yep. New frog owner stuff.)

There are still a lot of toads around my house (Woodhouse toads maybe). I like flicking insects to them sometimes. They almost act tame.

----------

irThumper, LilyPad

----------


## Xavier

Do you happen to know what species the tadpoles were?

----------


## elly

I assume they were Woodhouse(?) toads, since those are the most common species in the area.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Amy

I'm sorry I have slacked!  I've been so looking forward to week 3 also!  Doing both at once  :Smile: 

_Week 3, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.
Week 4, answer any questions posted to you regarding your posts from the previous weeks. Other members can use this opportunity to pick your brain. (All questions must be appropriate and related to topics of discussion.)_

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Looking forward to this one!

----------


## elly

Okay, good. I'm going to put some pictures up on flickr and link here soon, but first, any questions?

Edit: Also, unrelated to everything here, but thanks to frog keeping, I was able to tell that tree frogs have been hanging out on my neighbor's sliding glass door by the poop I found below it.  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

What other animals do you want to own? Not necessarily frog BTW

----------


## elly

I have my fill of animals right now with about eight cats (which my neighbors didn't feed and drifted over to my place) and two dogs (strays). They're wonderful and all very tame. I had them all fixed. But there are just too many!

I do like looking at lizards (leopard geckos, those frilled ones). Rats are pretty intelligent and cute. I like looking at african bull frogs and greys are nice too, but no, I don't plan to get any more animals for a long time.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## elly

114 by patinanym

Here are both my frogs. On Bonk you can see the dark freckle/ spot he's always had. Anyone know if it's harmless?
Below is one of the toads that lives in my yard. I think it may be a Woodhouse.
022 by patinanym, on Flickr
Above view of the same toad: 
024 by patinanym, on Flickr
Julep exploring:
098 by patinanym, on Flickr

Julep wants out:
028 by patinanym, on Flickr

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## elly

Non-frog pets:
Here's John:
003 by patinanym, on Flickr

And Tip:
074 by patinanym, on Flickr

I have butterflies around the yard:
011 by patinanym, on Flickr

This is from a few years ago, but it's the best my herb bed has ever looked and I'm proud:
garden1 by patinanym, on Flickr
By "best" I mean "it had the most stuff growing in it." A professional gardener I am not.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

